
Virtualization With KVM On A Fedora 10 Server - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-a-fedora-10-server
======
amitshah
Not a good howto; the first step it asks to do is disable SELinux! How's that
good in any way?

